# First TV Baseball for me



## DaveA (Jul 20, 2020)

Watched a couple of innings of a live "pre-season" game between the Yankees and Mets.  Fake crowd noise helped to make it seem "real"and some said that there were cut-outs of fans in the seats behind home plate? If there were, I missed them.

It was nice to see a game on TV and I'll probably watch this bogus season as soon as they get going.  I'm a "hometown" fan so I'll be watching Red Sox games and that'll probably be all, until the end of the year and some sort of "play-offs".


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

DaveA said:


> some said that there were cut-outs of fans in the seats behind home plate? If there were, I missed them.






.


----------



## 911 (Jul 20, 2020)

I watched the Orioles-Phillies game last night. Big deal. I fell asleep due to boredom.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2020)

So "faking it" applies to sports now?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Watched a couple of innings of a live "pre-season" game between the Yankees and Mets.  Fake crowd noise helped to make it seem "real"and some said that there were cut-outs of fans in the seats behind home plate? If there were, I missed them.
> 
> It was nice to see a game on TV and I'll probably watch this bogus season as soon as they get going.  I'm a "hometown" fan so I'll be watching Red Sox games and that'll probably be all, until the end of the year and some sort of "play-offs".



Hearing that many teams with have cut-out fans for their games.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 22, 2020)

Watched portions of the Red Sox - Blue Jays games, played at venerable Fenway Park in Boston. No "cut-outs in the seats and that's OK with me.  I think that they look ridiculous.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 23, 2020)

DaveA said:


> "cut-outs in the seats


Texas Rangers are taking $50 donations to charity if you want a cutout behind home plate...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2020)

@DaveA  Another Red Sox fan here!  I go so far back with the Sox that I can remember getting a box seat at Fenway for $8.

Those were the days of Carl Yastrzemski and Jim Lonberg.  My sister and I used to take our mom and our aunt to home games.  I haven't thought about those games in years.  It's so different at the park now, we'd have to rob a bank to afford 4 good tickets and 4 Fenway Franks...


----------



## Victor (Jul 25, 2020)

Wait, are you serious about the cut outs? Is this a joke?? haha


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2020)

Victor said:


> Wait, are you serious about the cut outs? Is this a joke?? haha



 No joke.. They are doing this all over the country.  People are paying for a cut-out of themselves to be in the stands.  
This from Philly:


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 26, 2020)

Watched the second half of the Brewers beating the Cubs. No cutouts but recorded “crowd noise”. They were tripping all over themselves. I was going to actually pay to add a channel to watch the AZ Diamondbacks, which I’ve enjoyed the past few years. Then I  found out before the game they were going to do some kind of a kneeling thing before the anthem, so I don’t want to watch them now. Then I found out today that most of the clubs were doing something like that. If they’re all going to do it before the games, I’m done. I think the only place for kneeling is in church & then, only if it’s part of your traditional observances.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 26, 2020)

Yea, did not know the kneeling thing has spread to baseball , haven't watched
the start of any basketball, don't know what their doing.
Ditto Geezerette's post-kneeling is for your prayer closet.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

12 Miami Marlins players and two coaches tested positive for the virus during/after opening day !


----------



## chic (Jul 27, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> 12 Miami Marlins players and two coaches tested positive for the virus during/after opening day !



Yeah, so is 2020 baseball season going to be cancelled or what?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2020)

chic said:


> Yeah, so is 2020 baseball season going to be cancelled or what?



There was a report on this evening's news that 4 games were cancelled due to players testing positive for this virus.  There is a Real Good chance that pro sports....baseball, basketball, and even hockey and football may not take place this year.  Virtually all these sports expose the players to "close contact", and it would only take one player getting infected to pass it to several others on the team.  

I've been watching baseball and football games, from prior seasons, on ESPN and the NFL network....I suspect that will be the norm this year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2020)

Now I hear players are refusing to travel to Miami to play ball there. Can't blame them. Even if the season drags on with cardboard cutouts for fans winning the world series would be nothing to cheer about. Picture the clubhouse celebration everyone wearing masks maintaining social distancing. The whole thing is sad.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 19, 2020)

our cardboard cutouts can beat your cardboard cutouts


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2020)

jerry old said:


> our cardboard cutouts can beat your cardboard cutouts


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)

I tried watching down at my son's house and couldn't stand it.  Was like watching a cartoon.  Better to listen to it on radio.


----------

